# Compact guns these days are trending for conceal carry



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Ladies who drive Uber and have small hands can benefit from them.









6 Best Concealed Carry Guns for People with Small Hands


If you’re new to the gun world, and you’re trying to find the best concealed carry guns for people with small hands...




tacticafashion.com


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

When I carry I often carry one of these:










It is a Russian-made .380. Accurate. Dependable. Essentially indestructible.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I carry a fanny pack while driving, 45 compact ACP. Any longer and it becomes easier to pull out of your hands. Also you don't need the barrel length for <3 feet away shooting.

I used to carry a 38 revolver and I finally upgraded to a proper semi auto last year.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> Ladies who drive Uber and have small hands can benefit from them.


For small hands, the Springfield Hellcat 9mm is an amazing hi-cap compact - well built, easy to cycle, very reliable, and conceals easily.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> For small hands, the Springfield Hellcat 9mm is an amazing hi-cap compact - well built, easy to cycle, very reliable, and conceals easily.


I'll switch to that one since you're the genius of guns. As society and life gets more expensive more and more criminals go to work and that's why we need to conceal carry.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> I'll switch to that one since you're the genius of guns. As society and life gets more expensive more and more criminals go to work and that's why we need to conceal carry.


Hope it goes well with your wrongful death lawsuit.


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

You need some hell of a proven reason to shoot somebody . Even if your corret you shoot them. Well the judge may not agree with you lock you up . Its not a win win situation . Carry a bottle of oc spray . I carry two cans small size key chain and a real mans sized can its like 6 ounces enough to stop 50 people if required along with a knife for hands on or killing another attacking pit bull i killed four dogs for atticking reasons . All pit bulls . I no longer carry a firearm . My hands are not steady anymore ! Its a medical condition i am not risking a premature fired round ! My fingers jerk . Nope bad situation . But in the house its a different last resort i know i may need it ill pick it up .
If you get small gun make sure you test fire it make sure you can control the recoil . You need that second third shot to line up in less then a second .


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

BrainDead Driver said:


> i am not risking a premature fired round


This used to happen to me in my teens and early 20s. I learned to pre game, take matters into my own hand so to speak an hour or so prior to the main event helped considerably.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

As someone who used to carry a .380 as a backup to a full-size .357 6” duty weapon. PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE, the smaller the gun even in a light caliber like a .380 or .22, the greater the recoil, the more likely you are to flinch and miss your target. I used to run 50 rnds a month through the .380 to keep proficient with it, 12 rnds through the .357 was sufficient for practice.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Hope it goes well with your wrongful death lawsuit.


Sir there's Conceal Carry insurance for that. Instead of neutralize a guy trying to shoot me you'd rather have me get shot and not do self defense? Gotta make sure to do CPR on the person. The conceal carry insurance covers up to $1Million and it won't be wrongful death if you self defense yourself legally and properly when you can't retreat. Recently a white guy in our twin cities shot and killed a robber who tried to mug him, he did cpr and called for help. Gotta make sure you don't have gun in hand after your do self defense.

Another 21 year old white guy from a safe far away suburb was shot and killed while his girlfriend enjoyed the river and we're having a picnic. Guy had his whole life ahead of him. 

So fyi our twin cities is full of crime and muggings. The crime map shows it too. 

I also wear a bulletproof vest. Wrongful death lawsuit will be dismissed or paid by conceal carry insurance in the event I do self defense. I'll be double tapping the head though to try and quickly neutralize as the criminals are often accurate and do headshots.

The African American brothers here in Minneapolis have been killing our Ajuuran Somali brothers so I activated Ajuuran self defense mode. 

Somali Ajuuran blood Lyft driver was shot numerous times by African American brother he picked up. A Syrian hero came to rescue to call for help as the brother laid dying. The shooter stole the Lyft drivers car and went to another state but was caught. In North Minneapolis the African American brothers car jacked an Ajuuran Somali sister after they out a gun to her head from the back.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> Sir there's Conceal Carry insurance for that. Instead of neutralize a guy trying to shoot me you'd rather have me get shot and not do self defense? Gotta make sure to do CPR on the person. The conceal carry insurance covers up to $1Million and it won't be wrongful death if you self defense yourself legally and properly when you can't retreat. Recently a white guy in our twin cities shot and killed a robber who tried to mug him, he did cpr and called for help. Gotta make sure you don't have gun in hand after your do self defense.
> 
> Another 21 year old white guy from a safe far away suburb was shot and killed while his girlfriend enjoyed the river and we're having a picnic. Guy had his whole life ahead of him.
> 
> ...


I hope you wear a shirt over your vest. If not, you're just asking to be shot in the head. 

I've been carrying intermittently since the early 90s and the only time I have actually needed it I didn't have it on me. But I did have a knife on me and on that day that was enough to deter a attack.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I hope you wear a shirt over your vest. If not, you're just asking to be shot in the head.
> 
> I've been carrying intermittently since the early 90s and the only time I have actually needed it I didn't have it on me. But I did have a knife on me and on that day that was enough to deter a attack.


Yeah the Vest is slim and I wear shit or Jacket over it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> When I carry I often carry one of these:
> 
> View attachment 653686
> 
> ...


Those are great little guns. A bit snappy with the straight blowback mechanism, but very dependable and accurate. Standard issue Soviet sidearm.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Another gun with an easy to work slide and mild recoil:
Walther PK380

For people with _extremely_ short fingers the Beretta 1935 will have one of the shortest trigger reaches around, but it is an older design which is probably best carried hammer down via manual decocking and probably easiest put into action by thumbing the hammer rather than using the awkward safety lever. I once had a lady with such short fingers in one of my classes that this was one of the only guns she could easily reach the trigger properly on.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Prefer the snub nose model for me:


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The only gun I own from the first link is the Glock 42. Another gun in a similar category that is popular is the Sig P238.

Here are some of my favorite guns to carry in order of compactness:

NAA mini-revolvers (5 shot .22)
Beretta 950B (8 round) + 1 .25 auto
Kel-Tec P32 (7 or extended 10 round ) + 1 .32 auto
S&W 43C (8 shot .22LR) or 351C (7 shot .22 magnum) revolvers
Beretta 81 (12 rnd standard 14 round Robertson Trading Post mags that hold 15 flush) + 1 .32 auto
Beretta Mini-Cougar 9mm (10 standard, 15 extended) + 1 9mm
Beretta 92FS Compact 9mm (13 standard, 15 Mec-Gar flush, 17,18,20,30 extended availalbe) +1 9mm
Beretta 92FS Full-Size 9mm (15 standard, 18 mec-gar flush, 20, 30 extended) + 1 9mm


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Prefer the snub nose model for me:
> 
> View attachment 653714


I carried a snub S&W 37 in .38 special for several years but the recoil was too much for me to be willing to put in the necessary practice. My favorite snubs are all in .22 cal or .32 S&W long. The Colt Pocket Postive in .32 S&W long is one of my favorites.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Those are great little guns. A bit snappy with the straight blowback mechanism, but very dependable and accurate. Standard issue Soviet sidearm.


I bought two of them in 1994 for $149.99 each. I've put at least 1000 rounds of assorted ammo through each firearm without a single issue. I only wish I would have bought a couple more of them at that price.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I bought two of them in 1994 for $149.99 each. I've put at least 1000 rounds of assorted ammo through each firearm without a single issue. I only wish I would have bought a couple more of them at that price.


I wish I had bought some back in the day!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Sir there's Conceal Carry insurance for that. Instead of neutralize a guy trying to shoot me you'd rather have me get shot and not do self defense? Gotta make sure to do CPR on the person. The conceal carry insurance covers up to $1Million and it won't be wrongful death if you self defense yourself legally and properly when you can't retreat. Recently a white guy in our twin cities shot and killed a robber who tried to mug him, he did cpr and called for help. Gotta make sure you don't have gun in hand after your do self defense.
> 
> Another 21 year old white guy from a safe far away suburb was shot and killed while his girlfriend enjoyed the river and we're having a picnic. Guy had his whole life ahead of him.
> 
> ...





Ozzyoz said:


> Yeah the Vest is slim


The vest might be slim but you're not...


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

New2This said:


> The vest might be slim but you're not...
> 
> View attachment 653722
> View attachment 653723
> View attachment 653724


Seriously...










That khaki button is an engineering marvel.
Bugle Boy did a hell of a job constructing that shit. 
That button be like:


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

🙋‍♀️ <Glock girl here! I knew I wanted a 9mm. So I ended up going with the Glock 43x.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> When I carry I often carry one of these:
> 
> View attachment 653686
> 
> ...


I heard .380's jam a lot.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I carried a snub S&W 37 in .38 special for several years but the recoil was too much for me to be willing to put in the necessary practice. My favorite snubs are all in .22 cal or .32 S&W long. The Colt Pocket Postive in .32 S&W long is one of my favorites.


I've got a snub nose .357
I can tell you about RECOIL.
MY WOOD STOCK HANDGRIP IS SPLITTING ON THE RIGHT SIDE.
I get blisters if I shoot more than a box of ammo at once.
Cheaper & quieter to shoot .38's out of it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> 🙋‍♀️ <Glock girl here! I knew I wanted a 9mm. So I ended up going with the Glock 43x.


My Glockpile right now is a G26, and two G42s. I used to have two G19s.

I really like the G42, but I found the standard G43 really unpleasant to shoot. Maybe with the extended grip it might help a bit though.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I've got a snub nose .357
> I can tell you about RECOIL.
> MY WOOD STOCK HA DGRIP IS SPLITTING ON THE RIGHT SIDE.
> I get blisters if I shoot more than a box of ammo at once.


Yeah, no thanks.

I enjoy .357 magnum out of a full frame revolver only!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

But the 2" barrel lets me put it in my back pocket.
Entire handgrip sticking out of course.
But it doesn't show when I need to walk around outside the house with it at night.








Ugly, but tough as hell. Ruger, you can carry 6 rounds & drop it on hammer with no accidents.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

One good thing about a .357 mag revolver is that it still works with .38 SPL.

That Ruger looks really nice. Probably a lot more pleasant to shoot than the J frame 357 mags made by S&W, especially the ones with frames lighter than steel.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> One good thing about a .357 mag revolver is that it still works with .38 SPL.
> 
> That Ruger looks really nice. Probably a lot more pleasant to shoot than the J frame 357 mags made by S&W, especially the ones with frames lighter than steel.


Think I paid $250.00 or less for it brand new 
They quit making them decades ago .


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> I heard .380's jam a lot.


The Makarovs are the only .380s I have ever owned and they have no issues with jamming. I can't speak to other makes and models of .380s.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

.380 auto should be as reliable as any other modern centerfire cartridge but it could have gotten a bad reputation from Bryco, Lorcin, Jennings, Jiminez, and others making inexpensive guns in the caliber.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Yeah, no thanks.
> 
> I enjoy .357 magnum out of a full frame revolver only!


Revolver is very reliable but the .357 magnum will burst out ear drums but any target it hits is obilerated. No thanks I don't want my ears to blow out and man that recoil must be intense.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> Revolver is very reliable but the .357 magnum will burst out ear drums but any target it hits is obilerated. No thanks I don't want my ears to blow out and man that recoil must be intense.


A handgun would not be my weapon of choice to use inside of a vehicle.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Hope it goes well with your wrongful death lawsuit.


P*ssy


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> A handgun would not be my weapon of choice to use inside of a vehicle.


Hearing loss is better than death. But I feel a .357 mag is way too much blast for the benefit in such a situation. The FBI switched to .357 magnum back in the day to penetrate the steel car door panels of the day which are not used in modern cars.

.38 Special I feel is fine for modern use if you aren't shooting beyond its range or hunting thick animals.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Love my 'old school' Walther PPKS .380
I have tested it dirty. Sweat wet, lint covered ... nasty.
NEVER failed to make noise.

Pre '63. Had to draw and point, simmered the situation right down.
Never had to pull the trigger on a human. Yet


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Hope it goes well with your wrongful death lawsuit.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> P*ssy


Dinosaur.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Hope it goes well with your wrongful death lawsuit.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

LMAO thinking having a gun means you have balls. Clearly for you it's a substitute 😆


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Dinosaur.


thank you.
From you ... a compliment.
Psy


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Lord Summerisle said:


> LMAO thinking having a gun means you have balls. Clearly for you it's a substitute 😆


Having a gun means I have a gun.
I'll put my gun up against your balls any time.
Guess which one (or two) is softer.

.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Hope it goes well with your wrongful death lawsuit.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> But the 2" barrel lets me put it in my back pocket.
> Entire handgrip sticking out of course.
> But it doesn't show when I need to walk around outside the house with it at night.
> View attachment 653732
> ...





Ozzyoz said:


> Revolver is very reliable but the .357 magnum will burst out ear drums but any target it hits is obilerated. No thanks I don't want my ears to blow out and man that recoil must be intense.


Yes. You Do NOT want to shoot my .357 without hearing protection !
Not only will your ears ring + hum . . . They will HURT !
REAL PAIN
SHOOT MORE THAN ONCE WITHOUT HEARING PROTECTION & YOU WONT HEAR SIRENS.
OR HEAR THE COP TELLING YOU TO PUT THE GUN DOWN . . .
Also, shoot that short Barrel at night, you will not see for minutes !
No hearing for hours .
A LOT of fire comes out that short barrel.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> Revolver is very reliable but the .357 magnum will burst out ear drums but any target it hits is obilerated. No thanks I don't want my ears to blow out and man that recoil must be intense.


Shoot 50 rounds and you Feel it deep in your hand 
Down to the tendons.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Also, shoot that short Barr at night, you will not see for minutes !
> No hearing for hours .
> A LOT of fire comes out that short barrel.


See, in my mind THAT poses a problem.
A gun that is too heavy and big to carry gets left at home because "I probly won't need it today" ... and a gun that needs hearing and eye protection before use can't be used when I need it. "Hey, bad guy, wait till I put on my muffs and glasses before I shoot you."
So ... it may be fun at the range...but for self protection ...useless.

Or, as mom was known to say: "The size of the caliber isn't as important as placement."
The first one to get a .22 round into the opponents left eye - is the winner.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Dinosaur.


Guns won't save me from the criminals who disobey laws and still own guns. Especially when I am an XL driver who prefers many more than one Pax!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Having a gun means I have a gun.
> I'll put my gun up against your balls any time.
> Guess which one (or two) is softer.
> 
> .


I have a buddy.
Who shot someone in the nuts with a .25 auto in a club.
He used to carry the itty bitty gun in back pocket.
He warned the guy 3 times to release his head from a headlock.
Shoved the gun into his crotch.
Fired .

Surgeons said it would do more damage to remove the bullet than to leave it in.
( The guy has been in a wheel chair for a decade or 2 now. Couple of people beat him to brain damage in a club years later)

Another buddy, a retired city cop . . . Got shot in a struggle with a guy he was arresting . . . With his own service revolver . . . While holstered.

Did not realize till he retired 11 years later.
Went to Dr. Because leg was hurting.
Bullet showed up on x ray.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> See, in my mind THAT poses a problem.
> A gun that is too heavy and big to carry gets left at home because "I probly won't need it today" ... and a gun that needs hearing and eye protection before use can't be used when I need it. "Hey, bad guy, wait till I put on my muffs and glasses before I shoot you."
> So ... it may be fun at the range...but for self protection ...useless.
> 
> ...


That's why the 2 1/2 inch barrel .
Not too big.
A little heavy.
Fits in boot with slight bulge .
Fits in jacket/ coat pocket.
Fits easily in center console or under leg or under car seat.

Used to carry that & a nice chrome butterfly knife with a surgical steel blade in my back pocket at ALL times.

Butterfly knives are quick to open & make quite an impression when you learn to use them well


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I have a buddy.
> Who shot someone in the nuts with a .25 auto in a club.
> He used to carry the kitty bitty gun in back pocket.
> He warned the guy 3 times to release his head from a headlock.
> ...


I think the stats are 70%+ survive a GSW.
I hope I never have to use mine. 
I have come close to thinking that I would -- and just the thought was very, very disturbing; for quite some time.
But, like a seat belt or a motorcycle helmet ... if you really need it, nothing else will work as well.

.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Had another buddy. Had to shoot a guy coming at him.
.45 cal . . . Bullet penetrated guys chest ,deflected off guys shoulder blade,blew out his side & killed the guy on the side of him.
Bullets do strange things.

This same guy had saved lives years before.
They had a SHERRIF in a nightclub, and someone poured multiple gallons of flammables into ventilation system. Then lit the place up with 100's of people inside .
Guy used tire iron to pry open wall & free screaming people trapped in a bathroom by outside wall. I think 6-7 died in that fire. Case was never solved.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> My Glockpile right now is a G26, and two G42s. I used to have two G19s.
> 
> I really like the G42, but I found the standard G43 really unpleasant to shoot. Maybe with the extended grip it might help a bit though.


The 43x has a longer grip due to it being a 10 + 1. The 43 is a 6 + 1. The 43x actually feels amazing in my hand. I don't think I could do shorter


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> Ladies who drive Uber and have small hands can benefit from them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suggest anyone that is going to buy their first carry gun find a range that rents guns and try several out, there is not a one fits all solution.



tohunt4me said:


> I heard .380's jam a lot.


The issue with .380's jamming a lot is generally not the guns fault, it is the shooter. Most likely they are limp wristing it causing it to jam.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I think the stats are 70%+ survive a GSW.
> I hope I never have to use mine.
> I have come close to thinking that I would -- and just the thought was very, very disturbing; for quite some time.
> But, like a seat belt or a motorcycle helmet ... if you really need it, nothing else will work as well.
> ...


It's over 70%

Even in war time it's over 80%

Where you tend not to survive is when you can't get medical treatment at all, like when you get carjacked shot and left for dead in a parking lot at 3:00 am.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> View attachment 653739
> 
> Love my 'old school' Walther PPKS .380
> I have tested it dirty. Sweat wet, lint covered ... nasty.
> ...


The cool factor of the Walther PPKS in any caliber is off the charts. I see it and the theme from James Bond plays through my head.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Assuming you are defending yourself against your passengers, I don't see a lot of scenarios where the possession of a handgun is going to be advantageous to a driver seated in the driver's seat and actively driving. Outside of a car is a whole other matter. That is where you want to be when gunfire becomes the best option to survive whatever scary-ass situation in which you have found yourself. Pepper gel, tasers, knives and other pointy things like screwdrivers all have a valid place in the driver's arsenal and are best utilized inside of the vehicle.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> The cool factor of the Walther PPKS in any caliber is off the charts. I see it and the theme from James Bond plays through my head.


It is a very reliable weapon.
I have owned this gun most of my life.
It lived in my tackle box for a while, been with me on long commercial fishing trips, salt air, wet. Hunting. Sweaty, lint and dirt covered.
I have taken it out and looked at it and wondered if it would work ... and tested it, and it does. Every time.

Easy to conceal (it's thin). The .380 round is deadly (especially a 'bad guy' load). A little heavy but ... all in all, a very good conceal carry weapon.

I took the front sight off mine. My instructor noted that it would sometimes hang up on my pocket when I draw. I don't need a sight when I'm carrying for personal protection. Instructor says that most fire fights are within 6 feet, any further than that and I should be running. I taught myself to draw (hip, front pocket or small of back) and fire within two seconds. 
I use an ankle holster, front right pocket no holster, belt holster at the small of my back, belt holster right hip, or shoulder holster depending ...
I practice draw and shoot, dry shoot a lot. Practice.
In front of a mirror. Draw, click. Draw, click Draw, click.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Fanny pack holster FTW

Every single "gun" carry method recomended for driving is a terrible idea for rideshare.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Fanny pack holster FTW
> 
> Every single "gun" carry method recomended for driving is a terrible idea for rideshare.


Taught myself to fire left handed.
Use a right side shoulder holster.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Taught myself to fire left handed.
> Use a right side shoulder holster.


I practice ... it's ok to dry fire that pistol.
I practice sitting in a car.
Walking, laying (in bed), someone behind me, to the right side, to the left side. I learned to 'clear a room', learned to listen ... 
Practice. In front of mirror.
Practice. With an instructor watching.
Draw, click, click. Draw, click.

I'm getting old and stiff and slow ... not like I used to be.
But, I do the best I can with the body I got to work with.
I hate getting old.

Hate it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> The cool factor of the Walther PPKS in any caliber is off the charts. I see it and the theme from James Bond plays through my head.


Oh I wanted one way back.
The shiney CHROME ONE.

I was told they jammed.

I bought the stainless Ruger instead for my first pistol.
1/3 the price.

Never jammed . . . Revolvers don't jam.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I practice draw and shoot, dry shoot a lot. Practice.
> In front of a mirror. Draw, click. Draw, click Draw, click.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Oh I wanted one way back.
> The shiney CHROME ONE.
> 
> I was told they jammed.
> ...


Chrome is for pimps. Chrome with pearl handles ... pimp.
I've tested mine.
Never has jammed.

Even dirty.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Taught myself to fire left handed.
> Use a right side shoulder holster.


Shoulder holsters are a no-go for me. Too much time in 90+ degree heat in the shade. 

Since I can't open carry...

In order to legally carry a shoulder holster, I'd either be reaching up my shirt for the gun, hard pass, or wearing a jacket, again hard pass. Florida is VERY lenient in concealed carry but open carry isn't permitted. 

I've drilled pulling a gun left handed from the fanny pack while turning clockwise putting me in shooting line of sight with both passenger seat and the back row(s).

So the way I've drilled it is putting up my right hand in a mock surrender while drawing my gun left handed from the fanny pack.

I spend a few minutes a day, about 30 minutes a week doing practice draws in my garage just to keep muscle memory.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> 🙋‍♀️ <Glock girl here! I knew I wanted a 9mm. So I ended up going with the Glock 43x.


Had I known you were serious when you commented a couple months ago, I could have hook you up with a nice S&W my wife doesn't like


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Shoulder holsters are a no-go for me. Too much time in 90+ degree heat in the shade.
> 
> Since I can't open carry...
> 
> ...


I have friend that lives in Ga., he uses a shoulder holster and wears a slightly oversized lightweight denim vest, makes him look *******, but also looks very appropriate for the climate


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Had I known you were serious when you commented a couple months ago, I could have hook you up with a nice S&W my wife doesn't like


is it the M&P Shield?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Make sure you get a licensed gun dealer to handle the transfer.

It's your legal ass if whomever you sells it to does something stupid with it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> I have friend that lives in Ga., he uses a shoulder holster and wears a slightly oversized lightweight denim vest, makes him look *****, but also looks very appropriate for the climate


Worse than a unicorn in a Fanny Pack?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Worse than a unicorn in a Fanny Pack?


I like fanny pack carry. Sometimes it is the best.
The biggest problem that I see with it is ... it is kind of obvious.
I see someone with one of those, and I know what's in it.
I don't care ... but .... 
Where I live, it is assumed that everybody is carrying - because they probably are.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Worse than a unicorn in a Fanny Pack?


Why red neck blocked out?


----------



## paraleaglenm (10 mo ago)

Ozzyoz said:


> Ladies who drive Uber and have small hands can benefit from them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I carried for 25-years, half that time working nights. Anything above a .32 for carry in a car is overdoing it. Imagine firing one round off inside your car; you will be deaf for a week and might experience some permanent hearing loss. My carry was a .25 Beretta 21A. It fit in my right vest pocket for left hand draw, and it saved my life once. I only pulled it twice, and never fired it.
If attacked in your car, you are best off stopping and exiting with the key. You might want to practice undoing your belt, pulling the key and exiting a few times. 
There is a murder case against an Uber driver here, who exited the car but forgot to remove the key and the drunk was getting into the driver's door threatening to run the driver down . . . so he shot and killed him. The Castle Doctrine applies in our state, but will the jury agree that he felt in imminent threat of being killed by his car?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Make sure you get a licensed gun dealer to handle the transfer.
> 
> It's your legal ass if whomever you sells it to does something stupid with it.


That's what I had to do with my current one. It was shipped from a company that powder coated it in Arizona. Had it shipped to a gun shop here for the transfer. they obviously had to run my background before they released it to me.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

If you guys , feel must carry to drive UBER , you may have to rethink your line of work . Either way , the outcome of an incident will change your life on a very negative way .


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I’ve made these points before, but they bear repeating for those who are newer to this forum:
1) Using a firearm is no light matter. The MUST read book on the topic is s “In the Gravest Extreme” by Masaad Ayoob;
2) For the aftermath of a self defense incident, plan ahead. Join the Armed Citizen Legal Defense Network— they’ll actually set you up with a lawyer who believes in self defense; and,
3) For all those semi-auto fans: Do you really want a piece of hot brass ejected with force into your face? Think of your positions where you’re likely to use a firearm while driving.
Pepper spray? Do you really think you won’t be affected when you discharge pepper spray in a closed car? How do you plan to rid the car of overspray before picking up the next passenger?


----------



## Harry Humpter (Apr 30, 2020)

You guys know Uber and Lyft don't allow weapons right....


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Happy 420 @Ozzyoz 😁


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

Alot of bs in this thread - hearing loss, over penetration?

auditory exclusion in a fight for life situation helps protect hearing and thats the point, either you are fighting for your or someone else's life or committing murder when using a firearm. Cops and military used guns for 500 years with no hearing protection, its your life or some hearing

9mm is the most common and rational choice as its effective, train to be a good shot but ultimately its up to god where a bullet that misses its target goes, when someone is trying to harm you stop them, leave all that poser ninja forum bs where it belongs.

overkill > underkill.

The hellcat with a red dot is a good start.

I use a 43x with the shields 15 round mags with aluminum baseplate. Vickers slide release, pearce grip plug and ghost 3.5 connector. When holosun releases a compact closed emiter this summer i will buy that and have the frame milled for it, i recommend that over optics plates so you can also use normal sights. It will also be sent to magnaport which is very effective for controlling muzzle flip on smaller guns.

thats a 1100 gun plus 30 rounds in 2 mags of speer 147gr+P plus a crucial concealment holster so not for everyone.

i have a standard 500.00 g19 that works just fine and when dont have people in the car and dont have to hide it a g45 in a paddle holster with light and optic that i would consider a combat handgun and what i would want to have if i could.


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

If you have to use a firearm you say 3 things

1. I was in fear for my life
2. I want them arrested
3. I want to speak to my attorney

and nothing else - you will be arrested thats ok, dont worry.

anything you say can and will be used against you, especially if its the wrong skin color or political party.

stfu and let a lawyer talk for you, now is a great time to find one to call in case you ever have to.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> If you guys , feel must carry to drive UBER , you may have to rethink your line of work . Either way , the outcome of an incident will change your life on a very negative way .


😂🤣 our murder rate is up 47% auto theft is up 86%. We are number one in the country for the most Auto thefts. Our violent crimes is over double what the national average is. 

I never said I carry while I drive but with Statistics like this and what I've seen while driving overnights, I can't blame anyone who does.

I've had a guy stabbed and killed on the front of my truck. I've seen and heard more shootings than I ever wanted to. We've had a driver killed and carjacked. A Driver was stabbed 9 times in September and most recently a doordash driver shot in the face!

Continue living in Pleasantville or turning your head the other way but this is real life here



Harry Humpter said:


> You guys know Uber and Lyft don't allow weapons right....


😂🤣 so you don't think passengers ever have a weapon on them? That policy definitely does not stop the passengers. Uber and Lyft policy also says that passengers can't assault, kill, or attack drivers. That policy does absolutely nothing to protect us. That is strictly CYA on their part. 

I'd have to go back through the thread but I don't believe any of us said we carry while we drive. I know for a fact I've never said that


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> 😂🤣 our murder rate is up 47% auto theft is up 86%. We are number one in the country for the most Auto thefts. Our violent crimes is over double what the national average is.
> 
> I never said I carry while I drive but with Statistics like this and what I've seen while driving overnights, I can't blame anyone who does.
> 
> ...


Who is living in Pleasantville ? Did you really said that no one here said carry while driving ? Of course they did . Many drivers do .
Still the question many of you need to ask yourself is really Self defense when you can prevent it ? Why drive if you think sooner or later will have to make that choice?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberPotomac said:


> If you guys , feel must carry to drive UBER , you may have to rethink your line of work . Either way , the outcome of an incident will change your life on a very negative way .


If only we had a SYSTEM which PROSECUTED CRIMINALS !

NOT CITIZENS.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Harry Humpter said:


> You guys know Uber and Lyft don't allow weapons right....


" NO NEED TO TIP " !


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> If only we had a SYSTEM which PROSECUTED CRIMINALS !
> 
> NOT CITIZENS.


Unless they are licensed to carry they are also criminals . I believe in the right to carry only for people that took the time to trained and license and a clean record.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Harry Humpter said:


> You guys know Uber and Lyft don't allow weapons right....


You know Uber and Lyft don’t give a damn about your life and won’t do jackshit to protect you,
right….


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> If you guys , feel must carry to drive UBER , you may have to rethink your line of work


I feel I must carry to survive in the world as it exists today. Nothing to do with Uber.


Harry Humpter said:


> You guys know Uber and Lyft don't allow weapons right....


And, you know I don't give a fuzzy rats ass, right?
I don't need Uber or Lyft's permission to protect myself or my family. Do you?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> I believe in the right to carry only for people that took the time to trained and license and a clean record.


You know that in California that can actually work against you?
Once you get the training and education, you are held to a higher standard than someone who has not been trained. True story.
"YOU should have known better. YOU qualify as expert in the handling of weapons." 
And, possession of a concealed weapon without a permit is a misdemeanor in Cali. Do you know how aggressive Cali DA's are on misdemeanor charges? It's a citation, and a fine.

My wife mentioned that sometimes she was concerned about a cop finding her 38 in the truck. 
I asked her; "How many times has your truck been searched by the cops? In your whole life?"
Never.
"How many times have YOU been searched by the cops? In YOUR whole life?"
Never.
"What do you imagine the chances are that a 70 yr old woman is going to get searched by the cops? And, if they do, and catch you, what are the chances they're going to do anything about it?"

I don't make the rules. And the rules right now is that there are no rules in California.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Ozzyoz said:


> Sir there's Conceal Carry insurance for that. Instead of neutralize a guy trying to shoot me you'd rather have me get shot and not do self defense? Gotta make sure to do CPR on the person. The conceal carry insurance covers up to $1Million and it won't be wrongful death if you self defense yourself legally and properly when you can't retreat. Recently a white guy in our twin cities shot and killed a robber who tried to mug him, he did cpr and called for help. Gotta make sure you don't have gun in hand after your do self defense.
> 
> Another 21 year old white guy from a safe far away suburb was shot and killed while his girlfriend enjoyed the river and we're having a picnic. Guy had his whole life ahead of him.
> 
> ...


Does the insurance cover you when operating in a commercial capacity?
Does the insurance cover you in instances when you should not have had your weapon?


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> Ladies who drive Uber and have small hands can benefit from them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya always carry. Good to protect oneself against the goonish and sometimes mentally unstable pax that might go postal at the slightest slight they perceive us to do to them. Myself, I carry the .40 SW Nano, compact and extremely effective.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

UberPotomac said:


> Who is living in Pleasantville ? Did you really said that no one here said carry while driving ? Of course they did . Many drivers do .
> Still the question many of you need to ask yourself is really Self defense when you can prevent it ? Why drive if you think sooner or later will have to make that choice?


I also said I have a 14” pen, it’s up to my pax to prove it


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

101Uber said:


> Ya always carry. Good to protect oneself against the goonish and sometimes mentally unstable pax that might go postal at the slightest slight they perceive us to do to them. Myself, I carry the .40 SW Nano, compact and extremely effective.


My fear isn't the pax but outside car jackets and muggers


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> My fear isn't the pax but outside car jackets and muggers


Yep, I worry more about those than the pax, I don't unlock my doors until pax is ready to touch the handle, and unless I'm in a known safe area, I always lock the doors as soon as pax closes the last one. But, at the same time, if my pax are one or maybe two females, I will often stick around until they are inside the building to make sure they are safe


----------



## UberHippie (Nov 4, 2018)

Lord Summerisle said:


> Hope it goes well with your wrongful death lawsuit.


I would prefer to be defending myself in a civil action than being referred to as the victim in a murder trial for my killer.
That said, the thought of ever having to shoot someone makes my blood curdle. 
The mindset that someone should be fearful of a firearm simply because it exists is ludicrous. Law abiding citizens don’t use guns to perpetrate crime. Criminals do! 
Were I to elect not to have a firearm does absolutely nothing to effect the percentage of criminals who have them. Nothing at all. So my reply to this poster is simple, “Good luck if you load up a killer one night that’s intent on killing you!”


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> My fear isn't the pax but outside car jackets and muggers


They are easier to deal with.
They don't leave unsightly blood stains all over the upholstery.

Ever seen the inside of a car where there's been a GSW?
It isn't perty. And you never, ever get it all cleaned up.
And, it starts to smell ... soon as summer hits and it gets warm ... ugh.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Good news, some wise people made up companies that sell insurance to people who carry guns.

There's actually insurance that covers you when you commit self defense.

They provide liability coverage, pay for your attorney ect.









Best Concealed Carry Insurance [2022]: Written by a Lawyer!


See what the best concealed carry insurance is and how to protect yourself. Written by a lawyer, find the best CCW insurance for you.




gununiversity.com





There's not just one company but a whole bunch of them.


Some of them even give you per diem to survive on while you're not working during your legal fight.





__





Defender - CCW Safe







ccwsafe.com






Access to our 24-hour Emergency Hotline
Critical Response Team onsite response
Bail coverage to $500K
Vetting of attorneys by National Trial Counsel
No cap on attorney fees covered upfront
No cap on investigation fees covered upfront
No cap on expert witness fees covered upfront
All trial costs covered upfront
Firearm replacement during trial
Coverage for spouse and children under 18 (in-home only)
Up to $250/day loss-of-wages during criminal or civil trial
Licensed counseling coverage up to 10 sessions (or $1,500)
Crime-scene cleanup in-home up to $3K (only if needed)
Appeals and expungement coverage of costs

So they will bail me out, pay my lawyers, pay me up to $250 a day during the trial and pay up to $4,000 to clean the blood guts and gore out of the car.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Good news, some wise people made up companies that sell insurance to people who carry guns.
> 
> There's actually insurance that covers you when you commit self defense.
> 
> ...


Won't work for me.
Gotta be compliant with state law.
I am not.
I carry without a state issued permit.
I carry with the authority of my God given right to protect myself and my family, and the 14th amendment right to 'life and liberty".


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

So if you're carrying you might want to consider paying less than $50 a month for coverage. It also covers other self defense implements to, Including tire irons, clipboards (I asked from my personal experience lol) etc.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> They are easier to deal with.
> They don't leave unsightly blood stains all over the upholstery.
> 
> Ever seen the inside of a car where there's been a GSW?
> ...


Gsw?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Gsw?


Gun Shot Wound = GSW

A head shot is the worst.
Heads EXPLODE.
A fine spray of blood mist goes EVERYWHERE.
In every crack, carpet, headliner ... everywhere.
Everyone in the car breathes it. Eats it. Tastes it.
It's a memory, a smell, a taste that you will never be rid of.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Gun Shot Wound = GSW
> 
> A head shot is the worst.
> Heads EXPLODE.
> ...


Disgusting. I've never been put through such a thing thank God.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> I feel I must carry to survive in the world as it exists today. Nothing to do with Uber.
> 
> And, you know I don't give a fuzzy rats ass, right?
> I don't need Uber or Lyft's permission to protect myself or my family. Do you?


 But you do to drive rideshare. It is very simple. Uber and Lyft TOS does not allow you to carry . If you do , you are breaking the TOS . It is not up to debate .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> But you do to drive rideshare. It is very simple. Uber and Lyft TOS does not allow you to carry . If you do , you are breaking the TOS . It is not up to debate .


No.
I don't drive any more.
But, I carried when I did drive.
I carry when I don't drive.
I carry when I go to dinner, or a movie.
I carry when I go to the grocery store.

I don't live at the mercy of TOS.
Any TOS.

There is more important things, MUCH more important things in my life than the TOS of the grocery store, theater, restaurant or my boss.
I carry where I work too.
I don't ask ... because I don't need permission.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Gun Shot Wound = GSW
> 
> A head shot is the worst.
> Heads EXPLODE.
> ...


What's really foul is when someone sets off their IED while they are setting it and you don't find the corpse until the rats and maggots already went to town.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> But you do to drive rideshare. It is very simple. Uber and Lyft TOS does not allow you to carry . If you do , you are breaking the TOS . It is not up to debate .


I really don't care what uber and lyft think.

The law protects me!

Until I actually have to shoot and kill someone uber will never know. The cab company doesn't care so.... What's your point?


I mean let's say I sclopetarium someone's Vulnus on the job and uber deactivates me.

Here's another scenario, let's say a passenger actually spots my gun from me opening the wrong pocket on my fanny pack when I stick their cash tip in it.

yeah I think picking up someone with X-ray vision is slightly higher.

Even IF a customer does spot my gun uber isn't going to do shit. I've been accused of drunk driving, mounting a curb, driving on their lawn and destroying their sprinkler system...


None of it means anything. All I have to do is convince them I'm not a gun toting maniac and get myself another last chance.

So really unless I actually kill someone on the job no one is going to know shit. And if I dok kill someone on the job i'll... Stop taking uber pings?

I mean what's worse, stop taking uber pings or die.

That's not much of a choice.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I really don't care what uber and lyft think.
> 
> The law protects me!
> 
> ...


If you need a gun to feel safe to do rideshare , you shouldn’t be doing it then . But like you said , if they don’t caught you , nothing happens, more likely they will and you’ll get deactivated . I guess you know that . But of course, we will hear the whinning about how unfair companies are .People loves to make their own rules but hates when sooner or later consequences knock at their door.
This job have a set of rules , you chose to follow them or not , but the same rules also protect drivers and users. If you fail to follow them , you are on your own and fortunately , you won’t be driving for too long . Whatever you do outside hat is your problem . . Jails are full of people that though could write their own rules . THEY WERE WRONG .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> If you need a gun to feel safe to do rideshare , you shouldn’t be doing it then . But like you said , if they don’t caught you , nothing happens, more likely they will and you’ll get deactivated . I guess you know that . But of course, we will hear the whinning about how unfair companies are .People loves to make their own rules but hates when sooner or later consequences knock at their door.
> This job have a set of rules , you chose to follow them or not , but the same rules also protect drivers and users. If you fail to follow them , you are on your own and fortunately , you won’t be driving for too long .


Does your world revolve around driving?
Is Uber THE most important thing in your life?
How much does YOUR LIFE count?
Do you have people who count on you for their safety? their continued well being? Support?
You have no regard for yourself - do you feel any sense of responsibility toward those who love you?
Have you surrendered your balls to Uber?
Are you really A MAN?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Does your world revolve around driving?
> Is Uber THE most important thing in your life?
> How much does YOUR LIFE count?
> Do you have people who count on you for their safety? their continued well being? Support?
> ...


Masculinity and gender have nothing to do with it.











every year cars get carjacked from mothers and fathers with children inside.


So yeah, being a man is not the top concern at all. Surviving our ****ed up society should be our priority.


We are living in a dystopian nightmare.


Don't be a man

Don't be a woman...


Be a survivor!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> If you need a gun to feel safe to do rideshare , you shouldn’t be doing it then . But like you said , if they don’t caught you , nothing happens, more likely they will and you’ll get deactivated . I guess you know that . But of course, we will hear the whinning about how unfair companies are .People loves to make their own rules but hates when sooner or later consequences knock at their door.
> This job have a set of rules , you chose to follow them or not , but the same rules also protect drivers and users. If you fail to follow them , you are on your own and fortunately , you won’t be driving for too long . Whatever you do outside hat is your problem . . Jails are full of people that though could write their own rules . THEY WERE WRONG .


I don't write my own rules..

I live according to Florida 
790.06
776.013 


Because I know there's loads of criminals who don't live by any rules. It's not my fault if someone chooses the path to the dark side.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> Yeah the Vest is slim and I wear shit or Jacket over it.


Yes very slimming. Add some vertical stripes and we won't be able to see you


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Properly carrying a concealed weapon is the same as being unarmed as far as the outside world is concerned. Nobody should know anything about it, until it is absolutely essential that it be revealed.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Properly carrying a concealed weapon is the same as being unarmed as far as the outside world is concerned. Nobody should know anything about it, until it is absolutely essential that it be revealed.


99/100 people don’t notice I’m missing most of my left leg.

And about 75/100 don’t notice I’m a unicorn.


About 50/50 notice my magical aura.


Never had anyone notice the gun and mention/report me for it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The ink pen knife is nice also.
Easily accessible.

It's NOT Concealed if it's a Belt Buckle !


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Properly carrying a concealed weapon is the same as being unarmed as far as the outside world is concerned. Nobody should know anything about it, until it is absolutely essential that it be revealed.


and then .... it should be like "oh shit, he's got a g...."


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> and then .... it should be like "oh shit, he's got a g...."


Oh shit run, it’s not worth getting shot for Honda


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Oh shit run, it’s not worth getting shot for Honda


Right.
They count on cowardice.
I defend my life and the well being of my loved ones, with deadly intent and concentration.
Everything else is insured.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Right.
> They count on cowardice.
> I defend my life and the well being of my loved ones, with deadly intent and concentration.
> Everything else is insured.


"Some Varmits Need Shootin".


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> 😂🤣 our murder rate is up 47% auto theft is up 86%. We are number one in the country for the most Auto thefts. Our violent crimes is over double what the national average is.
> 
> I never said I carry while I drive but with Statistics like this and what I've seen while driving overnights, I can't blame anyone who does.
> 
> ...


How do you define #1 in auto thefts? Outright or by population? And does it include car jackings.
Just asking as a guy in Chicago which was at 468 car jackings as of yesterday. No clue on the actual stolen cars here but I’m guessing it’s not low


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

New guy65 said:


> How do you define #1 in auto thefts? Outright or by population? And does it include car jackings.
> Just asking as a guy in Chicago which was at 468 car jackings as of yesterday. No clue on the actual stolen cars here but I’m guessing it’s not low


Sorry it's actually Colorado as a state. Not necessarily the city of Denver. Although I'm sure we make up 90% of them😂 

This is based off per capita


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I don't write my own rules..
> 
> I live according to Florida
> 790.06
> ...


Do you drive for UBER and Lyft ? 
Do you carry a gun ?
You are breaking the TOS . When and note I say “ when” no “ if”, you got terminated , we all be safer. Then you can p….. off to the place you usually hang around .


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> Do you drive for UBER and Lyft ?
> Do you carry a gun ?
> You are breaking the TOS . When and note I say “ when” no “ if”, you got terminated , we all be safer. Then you can p….. off to the place you usually hang around .


Oh NO not the TOS! Uber doesn't even follow their own TOS.

A lot of people that followed "the rules" get put into graves early. Do you have a statistic for number of legal concealed carry drivers that were deactivated or are you just blowing hot air like normal. Can you name 5 drivers deactivated for legally carrying a concealed firearm?

You are safer because some drivers carry. Every criminal that gets plugged by a carrying Uber driver is making YOU safer behind the wheel.

"Since the seminal article (Lott and Mustard 1997) there have been 52 academic empirical
studies of the effect of RTC laws on various kinds of violent crime.1 Of these, 25 have found
that these laws reduce violent crime while 12 find that RTC laws increase violent crime. The
remaining 15 studies find no significant effect implying that 40 out of 52 studies find that
the laws do not increase crime."









Do Right-to-Carry Concealed Weapons Laws Still Reduce Crime?


A review of the literature studying the effect of right-to-carry laws shows that the weight of evidence indicates that such laws reduced violent crime. However,



deliverypdf.ssrn.com





"...the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall NOT be infringed."









U.S. Constitution - Second Amendment | Resources | Constitution Annotated | Congress.gov | Library of Congress


The original text of the Second Amendment of the Constitution of the United States.




constitution.congress.gov


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> Do you drive for UBER and Lyft ?
> Do you carry a gun ?
> You are breaking the TOS . When and note I say “ when” no “ if”, you got terminated , we all be safer. Then you can p….. off to the place you usually hang around .


Guess what?

I'm a taxi driver who occasionally deals with uber and more often door dash on occasion.

I have my personal car licensed/marked and insured as a taxi, I also rent from the cab company that has access to disney world when I want to work the whole day.

What makes you think that a deactivation from uber is in ANY WAY a concern to me?

I have insurance that would pay for civil and criminal liability, pay for my legal expenses and pay me per diem while out of work during my defense.

I've been shot 3 times in my life,

Blown up,

And killed liked 15-20 insurgents. 3 were killed from me physically running people over.


What makes you think that I care about getting deactivated by uber more than I care about getting home with what's left of my body intact?

If I pull a gun on a hood rat for robbing me he's done. I'm going to smoke him and i'm going to smoke him good.

I like guns, I go shooting every week and have quite the arsenal...

I'm not invincible by any means but I won't go down without a fight and there will be no warning shots, no threats to put the gun down... I'm going to shoot to kill and I have no doubt that I can.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Guess what?
> 
> I'm a taxi driver who occasionally deals with uber and more often door dash on occasion.
> 
> ...


Careful, your reality will trigger his fantasy into an episode.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

HPRohit said:


> Careful, your _*reality*_ will trigger his _*fantasy*_ into an episode.


I'm not real..

Didn't you know unicorns aren't real?


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Guess what?
> 
> I'm a taxi driver who occasionally deals with uber and more often door dash on occasion.
> 
> ...


Woow , bragging about killing and looking forward to do it again , show real character !!! This is exactly an example of the kind of people are walking amongs us . Dreaming to relitigate a lost Civil War, creating sn enemy of everything and everyone they consider diferent . Hopefully at one point, this kind of thinking should be consider different and in the fringe minority . We are a long way from that day.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> Woow , bragging about killing and looking forward to do it again , show real character !!! This is exactly an example of the kind of people are walking amongs us . Dreaming to relitigate a lost Civil War, creating sn enemy of everything and everyone they consider diferent . Hopefully at one point, this kind of thinking should be consider different and in the fringe minority . We are a long way from that day.


My family was still in Ireland during the American civil war thank you very much....

And I used the term insurgent, and hood rat.

Insurgent = baddy in war on terror. They shot at me, they signed their death warrant.
So when I picture insurgent I picture bad guys on counterstrike or goldeneye, super pixilated baddies that you shoot because they are shooting at you.


Hood rat = https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/hood_rat#:~:text=hood rat (plural hood rats,urban or hip-hop culture.


(slang) A poor inner-city resident, especially who dresses or associates with the urban or hip-hop culture. quotations ▼
_Let's get a couple of *hood rats* over for the party tonight._

Hood rats come in all races and colors of the rainbow bro, that's why I use the term hood rat.

NOT hood rat. Respectable clothing. Hopefully a decent attitude. Not a hood rat at all.










This tool however is a hood rat. You can imagine that every third word is Dawg.












It's not about race, not at all...

Not a racial descriptor in the least. Which is why I use terms like thug and hood rat.

Here's an example of a hoodrat/thug.


----------



## HPRohit (Apr 9, 2018)

UberPotomac said:


> Woow , bragging about killing and looking forward to do it again , show real character !!! This is exactly an example of the kind of people are walking amongs us . Dreaming to relitigate a lost Civil War, creating sn enemy of everything and everyone they consider diferent . Hopefully at one point, this kind of thinking should be consider different and in the fringe minority . We are a long way from that day.


Are you illiterate? He never said he was looking forward to it. He never brought up the Civil War. He stated very clearly that he will defend himself if attacked and he has done it before. I wouldn't even say he's bragging. If someone tries to rob you or shoot you, THEY made themselves the enemy. And he, like many others, will act accordingly with tools designed for the task at hand.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Something else to consider ... looking at the title of this thread: "Compact Guns These Days Trending Towards Conceal Carry", one of the reasons for that, for handguns getting smaller and more compact can actually be attributed to the socialists' need to reduce the size of the ammo capacity.

I would MUCH rather pack my Glock 9mm with an 17 round capacity. But, since Cali has limited the amount I can carry to 9 ... I might as well use a lighter and more comfortable to carry model. Hense ... smaller, more compact.

So, thank you Pelosi and Newsom -- it actually helped.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Something else to consider ... looking at the title of this thread: "Compact Guns These Days Trending Towards Conceal Carry", one of the reasons for that, for handguns getting smaller and more compact can actually be attributed to the socialists' need to reduce the size of the ammo capacity.
> 
> I would MUCH rather pack my Glock 9mm with an 17 round capacity. But, since Cali has limited the amount I can carry to 9 ... I might as well use a lighter and more comfortable to carry model. Hense ... smaller, more compact.
> 
> So, thank you Pelosi and Newsom -- it actually helped.


Strange the spare 17 round mag I keep in my fanny pack feeds just swell into my sub compact. It also fits much better in my hand where I can wrap around the long magazine.


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> Ladies who drive Uber and have small hands can benefit from them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Cary a smith and Wesson 45 and a byrna pepper ball launcher, it’s a non leather option that shots a ball that explodes in to a cloud of oc spray.


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

reroka said:


> I Cary a smith and Wesson 45 and a byrna pepper ball launcher, it’s a non leather option that shots a ball that explodes in to a cloud of oc spray.


Byrna.com great non lethal option that works well.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

reroka said:


> I Cary a smith and Wesson 45 and a byrna pepper ball launcher, it’s a non leather option that shots a ball that explodes in to a cloud of oc spray.


We got. Special forces guy on the forum. Talking about tactical stuff such as a ball that releases pepper spray. You can take on a lot of guys.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> We got. Special forces guy on the forum. Talking about tactical stuff such as a ball that releases pepper spray. You can take on a lot of guys.


Wrong forum !!! Jajaja
Should you be in the GI JOE one ?


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

UberPotomac said:


> Wrong forum !!! Jajaja
> Should you be in the GI JOE one ?


Do yourself a favor and go tell Joe Biden about us.


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

Ozzyoz said:


> We got. Special forces guy on the forum. Talking about tactical stuff such as a ball that releases pepper spray. You can take on a lot of guys.


Sorry had no idea that carrying for self defense makes me special forces. Gent bent


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberPotomac said:


> Wrong forum !!! Jajaja
> Should you be in the GI JOE one ?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

reroka said:


> Sorry had no idea that carrying for self defense makes me special forces. Gent bent


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

reroka said:


> Sorry had no idea that carrying for self defense makes me special forces. Gent bent


Pepper balls are fun. Great for shooting at idiots.


For those who don't know pepper balls are a tear gas product that is deployable using a paintball gun.

So you're looking at welts, plus the collateral effect of OC powder. If memory serves me right there's UV reactive dye and stuff in it as well.


So here's the deal.

if you deploy it in a closed vehicle you're going to get a face full of pepper powder. You'll get OC powder all through your car.

So that's a downside.


An upside is that if you have someone who is being violent, brawdy, gropey ect you can pop him in the chest with a half a dozen pepper balls to lay him on his ass with OC powder with a lot less self guilt than shooting someone.

Just don't shoot them in the face, which is counter intuitive but people have lost their eyes from getting shot with these things.


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Pepper balls are fun. Great for shooting at idiots.
> 
> 
> For those who don't know pepper balls are a tear gas product that is deployable using a paintball gun.
> ...


I agree hence why I would use my 45 if I am in the car.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

HPRohit said:


> Can you name 5 drivers deactivated for legally carrying a concealed firearm?


Here's one.










Lyft driver says she fought off two attackers only to be fired from her job


The driver says she picked up two Lyft passengers from the Nottingham Place Apartments early Sunday morning before driving both men to NEO Sports Plant on Euclid Ave.




www.news5cleveland.com


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

Boca Ratman said:


> Here's one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She was but at least she is alive. Good for her I would have done the same. **** it, I will carry and if I get deactivated because I defend myself then so be it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

reroka said:


> She was but at least she is alive. Good for her I would have done the same. **** it, I will carry and if I get deactivated because I defend myself then so be it.


I'm in Florida, it's in the state constitution that employers cannot prohibit employees from having firearms in their car. This covers IC too. 

Florida loves its guns. 
We have Sheriffs telling people to shoot to kill to save taxpayers money. 









Florida sheriff urges homeowners to shoot intruders and ‘save taxpayers money’


Santa Rosa Sheriff Bob Johnson encouraged homeowners in his Florida county to shoot home invaders to help potentially save tax dollars.




www.google.com


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

Boca Ratman said:


> I'm in Florida, it's in the state constitution that employers cannot prohibit employees from having firearms in their car. This covers IC too.
> 
> Florida loves its guns.
> We have Sheriffs telling people to shoot to kill to save taxpayers money.
> ...


Works for me.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

About five years ago I met a past Sherriff at a public event. I walked up to him, introduced myself and thanked him for giving law abiding citizens the ability to defend themselves.
He shrugged and said, "It is as much to MY benefit as yours. I know exactly how many licensees I have in this county, and if I need to mobilize a lot of 'deputies' quickly ... well, if I asked you for help manning a road block - would you do it for me?"
I said, "Yes to the power of Hell. Without hesitation." 
He laughed and said, "See? I got thousands of deputies available. And, isn't that what the second is talking about when it references a militia?"


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> About five years ago I met a past Sherriff at a public event. I walked up to him, introduced myself and thanked him for giving law abiding citizens the ability to defend themselves.
> He shrugged and said, "It is as much to MY benefit as yours. I know exactly how many licensees I have in this county, and if I need to mobilize a lot of 'deputies' quickly ... well, if I asked you for help manning a road block - would you do it for me?"
> I said, "Yes to the power of Hell. Without hesitation."
> He laughed and said, "See? I got thousands of deputies available. And, isn't that what the second is talking about when it references a militia?"


That's really smart. Concealed carry folks are already scrutinized back ground checked etc.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That's really smart. Concealed carry folks are already scrutinized back ground checked etc.


He was a great sheriff.
Wish we had him today.
But, we need a lot of people of his ilk now.

Ronnie Reagan, where are you brother. 
We NEED you now.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I’ve read a few posts here … I can tell y’all have small hands and weak arms … 357M is the smallest caliber I have … have probably put 50 boxes of amo thru it in 20 years and never even noticed “recoil”


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

20yearsdriving said:


> I’ve read a few posts here … I can tell y’all have small hands and weak arms … 357M is the smallest caliber I have … have probably put 50 boxes of amo thru it in 20 years and never even noticed “recoil”


Hey a 45 is not that small.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

reroka said:


> Hey a 45 is not that small.


Not at all that right there does have a kick … the wife has a .44 and you start to fell it.
Call me crazy but a 9mm scares me … if I was to conceal carry 380 snub revolver would be it.

Many moons ago when strippers and bars flies were after my bones while driving a cab I carried that 357M long barrel with me due to the husbands … mind you there were 8 cabbies murdered around that time in the San Gabriel valley alone.
Now days is child’s play.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Honestly the only reason I carry A 45 is that I love my 45. Probobly overkill so that's a good thing. Extra dead is still dead. Should probobly switch to a 9mm..

There's no reason you need anything with more stopping power than a 9mm. 44 or 45 is overkill and a Deagle is always overkill.


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Honestly the only reason I carry A 45 is that I love my 45. Probobly overkill so that's a good thing. Extra dead is still dead. Should probobly switch to a 9mm..
> 
> There's no reason you need anything with more stopping power than a 9mm. 44 or 45 is overkill and a Deagle is always overkill.


**** that, I want to put them down for good with one shot. 9mm just does not do the same imo


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

__





desert eagle movie scene - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

This thread reeks of Prius Generation.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

20yearsdriving said:


> This thread reeks of Prius Generation.


My .500 S&W Magnum has seen over 1000 rounds fired. By far my favorite gun to shoot. I have a .50 AE Desert Eagle, fun to shoot, nothing like the .500. As far as carry goes, I carry a .380acp most of the time and will carry a compact .45acp when I know I'm heading to the city. When I'm out fishing I will open carry a .357Mag in addition to my .380acp. I have considered replacing the .380acp with a 9mm, however I prefer the smaller light weight .380acp and have not really found the right 9mm for me. As far as stopping power, I never give it much thought in a self defense situation. Shot placement is key to stopping someone.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> My .500 S&W Magnum has seen over 1000 rounds fired. By far my favorite gun to shoot. I have a .50 AE Desert Eagle, fun to shoot, nothing like the .500. As far as carry goes, I carry a .380acp most of the time and will carry a compact .45acp when I know I'm heading to the city. When I'm out fishing I will open carry a .357Mag in addition to my .380acp. I have considered replacing the .380acp with a 9mm, however I prefer the smaller light weight .380acp and have not really found the right 9mm for me. As far as stopping power, I never give it much thought in a self defense situation. Shot placement is key to stopping someone.


Yes in the right hands of course …the long barrels can be used as a sawed shotty in close quarters… I like them.

But I don’t want to give people ideas either.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Do you know why the military doesn't use the desert eagle?

The things weigh a ton and honestly fires slow because there's so much kick.

You also need both hands on something of that callibur in order to fire and only shoot it in a proper shooting stance.

In practically real world shooting getting into proper shooting stance just doesn't work and sometimes you just gotta use one hand and shoot from behind cover.


Overall my take on the Deagle is that it's a toy. A very high caliber toy of no real strategic value because it's a hand cannon, and not in a good way.

You're also running the risk of excessive overpenetration, aka shooting your carjacker and killng him, and also your neighbor while he's inside on the shitter past 3 brick walls.


Another possible scenario it could be useful, if you want to shoot out the carjackers engine block to cripple their car before making your escape the Desert eagle would also work well.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Do you know why the military doesn't use the desert eagle?
> 
> The things weigh a ton and honestly fires slow because there's so much kick.
> 
> ...


The recoil on the .50AE dessert eagle is really not that bad. More of a hard push back then anything, very comparable to a compact .45ACP. Why, the reason you mentioned, it is very heavy and all that weight helps tame the recoil. Honestly the feeding reliability would most likely keep it from passing any military trials. 

You are also right in that it is a range toy, and if I say so my self, a very fun range toy. I reload for mine with a .350 grain hollow point. It is pretty impressive when you hit a watermelon or 2 liter bottle of soda.

Want to shoot it? I could always meet you at the Public Range in Ocala next time I'm up that way. Little bit of a drive, however that is the only public outdoor range I know of in the area.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

You shoulda come to chicago @Ozzyoz 
The exxotica convention is in the town
right next to the nation's busiest airport 
and you know what that means
Yes you guessed it , a crap load of short rides 
with a buncha huge breasted sleazy porno stars
Right next to the urban campground 
that is our surge packed rent free local pigpen.
All that's missing is the adderal and you 😁


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You shoulda come to chicago @Ozzyoz
> The exxotica convention is in the town
> right next to the nation's busiest airport
> and you know what that means
> ...


But I don't wanna be Chikilled by the Chi-Killers. NYC and Chicago and Atlanta and Los Angeles and Philadelphia are all dangerous for taxis and rideshare drivers. Murderopolis where I am is less dangerous than those cities. Philly is crazy dangerous though. Philidelphia freeway will have to come rescue you with his guns if you're in Philly. Kilawaukee has also become dangerous over the years. City is selling $2k homes and land that need fixing up because no one wants to live there.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> You shoulda come to chicago @Ozzyoz
> The exxotica convention is in the town
> right next to the nation's busiest airport
> and you know what that means
> ...


Fyi if I come to Florida and see those porn star ladies event you already know where I am flying to next. It'll be like $130 for me to fly from Florida to the Carribean countries like Punta Cana and you already know what'll happen after that. Some serious cocaine is gonna be provided to me by the Taxi cab driver and after that the real fun starts. Law enforcement in developing countries doesn't mess tourists and if they're actually gonna mess with a tourist over a small amount of coke he did or an adult woman he ged, then it means the officer in that developing country is trying to tell you in a low key way "Bro give me money willingly", and I reply yes bro I give it to you willingly. 

In Netherlands that I sometimes do a long layover for, the white people there are exactly identical to these Minnesota white folks but those netherlandese people don't bother people over small cocaine amount or banging women in Red Light District. Funny thing about Amsterdam is that the Taxis cost like $30 and drive a new Mercedes Benz fancy, but the driver will get you cocaine from his connect because law enforcement there is laxxed and legal system is chill. Marijuana is everywhere. I spent 300 euros there but I felt bad for the window girls who were European and selling themselves in the red light district. I had a Chinese lady there though.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I hope you wear a shirt over your vest. If not, you're just asking to be shot in the head.
> 
> I've been carrying intermittently since the early 90s and the only time I have actually needed it I didn't have it on me. But I did have a knife on me and on that day that was enough to deter a attack.


You being Military and having a knife to me is like saying "Dude has a sword or a gun", you're already trained in knife fight in army so you're lethal with it. I would never mess with an army guy even in hand to hand combat.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Antares said:


> You being Military and having a knife to me is like saying "Dude has a sword or a gun", you're already trained in knife fight in army so you're lethal with it. I would never mess with an army guy even in hand to hand combat.


I received zero training in knife fighting in the military. There is absolutely zero use for a 21st century infantry solider in the United States Military to have any hand-to-hand combat training. That being said, I am familiar with basic knife fighting and trained for quite a long time with an Eskrima (stick fighting) teacher which means I am vicious in a slapping contest.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I am vicious in a slapping contest.


You ever compete in tournaments in Sausalito?


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I carry a full size canik with 2 extra mags.....and a back up taurus....lol


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm thinking of putting a claymore mine, hidden in the center console facing the rear, just pray it doesn't go off prematurely.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Merc49 said:


> I'm thinking of putting a claymore mine, hidden in the center console facing the rear, just pray it doesn't go off prematurely.


Lol @ prematurely


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Dozens of Uber and Lyft Drivers Are Victims of Reported Carjackings in Minneapolis This Fall – The Markup


Over the past two-and-a-half months, there have been nearly 50 reported carjackings of ride-hail drivers, who say the companies have done little to warn of the threat




themarkup.org






For me during night driving I carry in between the thighs. Sometimes in daytime I do too. It gives me fast reaction times. One in the chamber safety off. Open carry and conceal carry rotation


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I prefer a shoulder holster under my right arm. I tried left arm but I can’t cover the back seat if the pistol is in my right hand.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


>


But then you have to deal with everyone laughing at the guy with the belly bag.

Seriously, it’s not the worst idea ever, better than in your glove compartment but don’t get one with plastic buckles like that. They wear fast and the last thing you want is for it to fall off and your gun to go skittering across the floor. I would also suggest something with at _least_ level 2 retention.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Atavar said:


> But then you have to deal with everyone laughing at the guy with the belly bag.
> 
> Seriously, it’s not the worst idea ever, better than in your glove compartment but don’t get one with plastic buckles like that. They wear fast and the last thing you want is for it to fall off and your gun to go skittering across the floor. I would also suggest something with at _least_ level 2 retention.


All joking aside I do wear a Fanny pack holster while I’m driving a taxi. I get far less shit then you would expect, it’s actually really practical and I do keep my small bills in it as well for making change.

ive done drills and when there’s customers in the car it’s the safest place I can put my gun. It’s also one of the only holsters that I can wear and draw from seated without hiding it under multiple shirts/ a jacket and still be able to draw.

Wearing a jacket to hide a holsfer isn’t practical. Pulling a gun out of my pants while I’m seated doesn’t work either.

and yes I sit in my car in the garage with my seatbelt on and practice my draw like some kind of giant weirdo. I have muscle memory on pulling my gun from my Fanny pack while seated.

And yes I hear jokes asking “do you keep your roofies in their”.

“nice man purse”

etc.


But it does come in handy.

customer hands me $40 and asks for $10 while I’m unloading their stroller?

well damn lucky I have my Fanny pack I can just reach into to make change.


what I wear is not about picking up ladies or looking cool. It’s entirely functional.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> what I wear is not about picking up ladies or looking cool. It’s entirely functional.


Now yer talking like an old person.
I dress like Fetterman most of the time - he stole my style.

I was getting my hair cut once. Wifey was there (mistake). She's telling the hair cutting person to "leave it a little long in the back" because it covered some scars and puckers from a shotgun blast I took once.
"It's ugly to look at."
I said, "I don't GAF. Anybody that doesn't wanna look at me can close their damn eyes. I'm not having a duck's ass haircut. I earned my scars - let em glow."


----------

